# Amount of snow this year?



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone know how much snow Mi is supposed to get this winter? Normal amount? Above normal?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

bobcat s-160;799158 said:


> Anyone know how much snow Mi is supposed to get this winter? Normal amount? Above normal?


I dont think anyone will know until about an 10 minutes before the snow starts to fall. damm weather people can never make up there minds.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i'll let you know how much snow your gonna get as soon as i pick tonights lotto numbers


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You will know how much snow your gonna get this winter....in April of 2010.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

We will get what were gonna get when it falls from the sky, or I turn on the snow guns !!!!!!! I know its been below average temps and feels like Nov. but It's still early.... Like a wise person once said "it will be here when it gets here !!!!"


----------

